# Signups For Official Usmb Mafia Game #6



## Wake

Good evening everyone. 

The game I'm planning to mod next is very simple, fun, and intense.

It's Rebels in the Palace. As an Open Setup, there's no mystery over which pieces are in this puzzle. The game is incredibly straightforward, and very good for newer players.

8 Rebels (win if Ruler is lynched)
3 Guards (know who King is but not who the other Guards are, win if King + Guards >= Rebels)
1 Ruler (doesn't know anyone, wins if Ruler + Guards >= Rebels)
Yup. That's it. Although, if we have more than 12 players in, I'll modify the game slightly.

*The game is Nightless.* So after you lynch someone Day 1, and after the flip resolves, you'll all go immediately into Day 2. No muss, no fuss. Just fast-paced Scumhunting. 

*Here are the Role PMs being used in this game.*



> Welcome, *_____*. You are a *Rebel*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are one of eight(+?) rebels. You win when the *Ruler* is lynched. But who is the Ruler? Happy hunting... You lose if the King and guards outnumber OR EQUAL you.
> 
> *Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Post* You may post in-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote* You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Please confirm in thread here (LINK).*





> Welcome, *_____*. You are the *Ruler*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are the Ruler! To win you must lynch enough rebels that you and your loyal guards outnumber OR EQUAL them. You don't know who your three loyal guards are, and you lose if you are lynched.
> 
> *Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> *Post* You may post in-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote* You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Please confirm in thread here (LINK).*





> Welcome, *_____*. You are a *Loyal Guard*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are one of three loyal guards to the magnificent *Ruler*, ____. To win you must lynch enough rebels that you, your fellow Guards, and the Ruler outnumber OR EQUAL them. You know who the Ruler is, but you don't know who the other Guards are. You all lose if the King is lynched.
> 
> *Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> *Post* You may post in-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote* You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Please confirm in thread here (LINK).*



Very straightforward, very fun, and _very_ Mafia. If you want a seat in this roller-coaster of a game, come on in and sign up!

*This version of Mafia is NOT time-consuming! Fast-paced! Exciting!* 

@House @AquaAthena @dblack @Luissa @Shaitra @MathBlade @FA_Q2 @Grandma @tso! @tn5421 @sameech @Mertex @Avatar4321 @CaféAuLait @RosieS @Wolfsister77 @manifold @BluesMistress @Sgt_Gath @AyeCantSeeYou @Moonglow @Ropey @MeBelle60 @R.D.


----------



## House

/in


----------



## Mertex

I'm in, Wake.


----------



## TheOldSchool

I'm in please!!!!!!!!!!  It is finally time...


----------



## Wake

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## House

I pity the fool that draws the ruler card.


----------



## Wolfsister77

/in


----------



## Wake

Alright. So got we've got these guys joining the party:

*House
Mertex
TheOldSchool
Wolfsister77*

I'd like to see at least 12 players in this game.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm in. May be spotty the first few days as I'm in the process of moving.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm in.


----------



## House

Halfway there!


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Halfway there!


 
living on a prayer


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Wake 

When do you expect this game to get underway and can you tell me about how long they last. I probably need to focus on school give a few lingering medical issues and many doc appointments. If this game is no where near as intense I may consider playing, but I don't want to put too much on my plate and have to ask to replace out.


----------



## FA_Q2

In as always


----------



## Avatar4321

so are the rebels the scum or the guards?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

it sounds to me like the guards and ruler are the scum equivalent.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> it sounds to me like the guards and ruler are the scum equivalent.


 
and I thought it would be good to be the king


----------



## House

Wake is an anarchist.

Ya heard it here first, folks!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sounds like the Ruler is a Mafia GF and the Guards are Mafia goons and the Rebels are VT's to put it in terms we are used to. 

Cafe, sounds fast paced this time which is why I decided to sign up. No night phases so it should be quick and fun and not time consuming.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sounds like the Ruler is a Mafia GF and the Guards are Mafia goons and the Rebels are VT's to put it in terms we are used to.
> 
> Cafe, sounds fast paced this time which is why I decided to sign up. No night phases so it should be quick and fun and not time consuming.




Wolf, I think you are the King...............*Vote:Wolf
*
Oh, I thought we had already started....my bad.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Ruler is a Mafia GF and the Guards are Mafia goons and the Rebels are VT's to put it in terms we are used to.
> 
> Cafe, sounds fast paced this time which is why I decided to sign up. No night phases so it should be quick and fun and not time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I think you are the King...............*Vote:Wolf
> *
> Oh, I thought we had already started....my bad.
Click to expand...


Not enough drama for me to be the bad guy.


----------



## FA_Q2

No night phase huh - that is going to be interesting.  That means no night scum kills - hooray for town


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yep, you have to win by getting the ruler lynched if you are a rebel or outnumbering the rebels if you are a guard or a ruler. Only if you are a guard you only know who the ruler is and not who the other guards are. Ruler, means you have to stay alive and get rebels lynched but you don't know who your guards are. No night phase so quick and sounds fun too.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Ruler is a Mafia GF and the Guards are Mafia goons and the Rebels are VT's to put it in terms we are used to.
> 
> Cafe, sounds fast paced this time which is why I decided to sign up. No night phases so it should be quick and fun and not time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I think you are the King...............*Vote:Wolf
> *
> Oh, I thought we had already started....my bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not enough drama for me to be the bad guy.
Click to expand...


I'd rather be a rebel.....being a guard or King is too stressful.


----------



## MeBelle

Count me in boss!


----------



## Shaitra

I'm in!  Sounds like a fun version.


----------



## RosieS

I'll play.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

@CaféAuLait This game is a LOT less intense than the previous one, is far simpler, and has no Night phases.

The design is meant to be relatively fast-paced Scumhunting with slightly unique dynamics. The King and Guards are Scum, but the King doesn't know who the Guards are, and the Guards don't know who each other are. Cue interesting dynamics.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> @CaféAuLait This game is a LOT less intense than the previous one, is far simpler, and has no Night phases.
> 
> The design is meant to be relatively fast-paced Scumhunting with slightly unique dynamics. The King and Guards are Scum, but the King doesn't know who the Guards are, and the Guards don't know who each other are. Cue interesting dynamics.


Now that is interesting.  Takes all the perks away from the scum team.  How is it balanced on the town side though?


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait This game is a LOT less intense than the previous one, is far simpler, and has no Night phases.
> 
> The design is meant to be relatively fast-paced Scumhunting with slightly unique dynamics. The King and Guards are Scum, but the King doesn't know who the Guards are, and the Guards don't know who each other are. Cue interesting dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is interesting.  Takes all the perks away from the scum team.  How is it balanced on the town side though?
Click to expand...


They don't know nothing......I guess Town has to wait for some Guards to start dropping, but since Guards don't know who is what except for the ruler, it may be a pretty fast game.  Probably a lot of "chance" taking place in this game.


----------



## Wake

Currently:

*House
Mertex
TheOldSchool
Wolfsister77
Avatar4321
AyeCantSeeYou
FA_Q2
ScarletRage
MeBell60
Shaitra
RosieS*

I'm going to see if some folks from the main site wanna play, too.


----------



## ScarletRage

There are extra scum. 4 scum and 8 town would be horribly unbalanced towards scumif the scumteam knew each other. Town can theorectically win day 1 if the ruler (aka the king) gets lynched.

/in


----------



## ScarletRage

We just need one more.


----------



## House

*Vote: ScarletRage
*
Oh... we haven't started yet... ?

Nevermind!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> *Vote: ScarletRage
> *
> Oh... we haven't started yet... ?
> 
> Nevermind!



Something tells me you won't last long in this game.


----------



## lulz

/In


----------



## Grandma

Welcome, Lulz. Are you from the MS site?


----------



## lulz

Grandma said:


> Welcome, Lulz. Are you from the MS site?


Lulz


----------



## ScarletRage

Hi ika.


----------



## lulz

ScarletRage said:


> Hi ika.


Lulz


----------



## House

Role PM's! I demand role PM's!

So let them be written. So let them be sent.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> @CaféAuLait This game is a LOT less intense than the previous one, is far simpler, and has no Night phases.
> 
> The design is meant to be relatively fast-paced Scumhunting with slightly unique dynamics. The King and Guards are Scum, but the King doesn't know who the Guards are, and the Guards don't know who each other are. Cue interesting dynamics.



Sounds really cool. I think it better I sit this one out though. Ill play next go round, unless this game lasts a very short time  Too much on my plate at the moment.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait This game is a LOT less intense than the previous one, is far simpler, and has no Night phases.
> 
> The design is meant to be relatively fast-paced Scumhunting with slightly unique dynamics. The King and Guards are Scum, but the King doesn't know who the Guards are, and the Guards don't know who each other are. Cue interesting dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds really cool. I think it better I sit this one out though. Ill play next go round, unless this game lasts a very short time  Too much on my plate at the moment.
Click to expand...


Where's the dislike button when we need it?


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait This game is a LOT less intense than the previous one, is far simpler, and has no Night phases.
> 
> The design is meant to be relatively fast-paced Scumhunting with slightly unique dynamics. The King and Guards are Scum, but the King doesn't know who the Guards are, and the Guards don't know who each other are. Cue interesting dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is interesting.  Takes all the perks away from the scum team.  How is it balanced on the town side though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't know nothing......I guess Town has to wait for some Guards to start dropping, but since Guards don't know who is what except for the ruler, it may be a pretty fast game.  Probably a lot of "chance" taking place in this game.
Click to expand...

That's what it looks like.  The game looks like it is essentially a 'don't lynch me' fest 

Good luck mertex - you might need it


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> Good luck mertex - you might need it



I'll probably be first on the chopping block.


----------



## ScarletRage

If lulz is the rebel king, the game will be easy. Policy lynch day 1.


----------



## TheOldSchool

So when's this thang gettin STARTED???  I'm ready to SMOKE y'all!!!


----------



## House

I hope I get day vig so I can give @TheOldSchool  the honor of being the first to die.


----------



## TheOldSchool

House said:


> I hope I get day vig so I can give @TheOldSchool  the honor of being the first to die.



You just made my list


----------



## House

Hear that, everyone?

I'm documented! I can vote, now!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Patience people as Wake works long hours sometimes and also asked at the main site if anyone else wants to play. He also has to send out roles to everyone and that takes time. So everyone, please hold tight.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait This game is a LOT less intense than the previous one, is far simpler, and has no Night phases.
> 
> The design is meant to be relatively fast-paced Scumhunting with slightly unique dynamics. The King and Guards are Scum, but the King doesn't know who the Guards are, and the Guards don't know who each other are. Cue interesting dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is interesting.  Takes all the perks away from the scum team.  How is it balanced on the town side though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't know nothing......I guess Town has to wait for some Guards to start dropping, but since Guards don't know who is what except for the ruler, it may be a pretty fast game.  Probably a lot of "chance" taking place in this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what it looks like.  The game looks like it is essentially a 'don't lynch me' fest
> 
> Good luck mertex - you might need it
Click to expand...


Are you gunning for me?  I swear.....I'm just a little ole rebel.....please don't shoot me, please......


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck mertex - you might need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably be first on the chopping block.
Click to expand...


No, I think Sameech is a better target...........


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck mertex - you might need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably be first on the chopping block.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I think Sameech is a better target...........
Click to expand...


If ice would of won, I'd be voting for House right off the bat but since they didn't, I'll probably vote for Wake. We have yet to lynch the mod in these games so no one will see that one coming.


----------



## Mertex

You have to be nice to noobs.....don't kill them right away....play with them first...


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait This game is a LOT less intense than the previous one, is far simpler, and has no Night phases.
> 
> The design is meant to be relatively fast-paced Scumhunting with slightly unique dynamics. The King and Guards are Scum, but the King doesn't know who the Guards are, and the Guards don't know who each other are. Cue interesting dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds really cool. I think it better I sit this one out though. Ill play next go round, unless this game lasts a very short time  Too much on my plate at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the dislike button when we need it?
Click to expand...



Here....use this....*X*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait This game is a LOT less intense than the previous one, is far simpler, and has no Night phases.
> 
> The design is meant to be relatively fast-paced Scumhunting with slightly unique dynamics. The King and Guards are Scum, but the King doesn't know who the Guards are, and the Guards don't know who each other are. Cue interesting dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds really cool. I think it better I sit this one out though. Ill play next go round, unless this game lasts a very short time  Too much on my plate at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the dislike button when we need it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here....use this....*X*
Click to expand...


Give him a bigger one than that!


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will miss Cafe but I can understand her point. I know I would not be able to sign up for a big game like we just played for at least a month or if I did, would not be able to give it the same level of time and energy I did with this one. However, a game like Wake is running here-no problem.


----------



## Luissa

I wish I could. I just don't have the time.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait This game is a LOT less intense than the previous one, is far simpler, and has no Night phases.
> 
> The design is meant to be relatively fast-paced Scumhunting with slightly unique dynamics. The King and Guards are Scum, but the King doesn't know who the Guards are, and the Guards don't know who each other are. Cue interesting dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds really cool. I think it better I sit this one out though. Ill play next go round, unless this game lasts a very short time  Too much on my plate at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the dislike button when we need it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here....use this....*X*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give him a bigger one than that!
Click to expand...



This one really gets the point across, doesn't it!  I'll have to go back and review some of the responses to my posts....hahaha!


----------



## Wake

I'm asking a few members from the main site if they want to play, before the ride gets started. .


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> I'm asking a few members from the main site if they want to play, before the ride gets started. .




Are you trying to get more than 12 now?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Who is lulz? I ask because possible troll?

No offense lulz if you are not. 

Just making sure it doesn't hurt the game is all.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Who is lulz? I ask because possible troll?
> 
> No offense lulz if you are not.
> 
> Just making sure it doesn't hurt the game is all.




I thought lulz was the same as LOL.....and I couldn't figure out SR's post...until I saw someone by username lulz posted something.  I think SR knows him/her.


----------



## Wake

Just invited eight familiar players from the main site.

Could seriously change the dynamics of USMB's meta this game.


----------



## Wake

Lulz, I think, is ika, who is a member of the main Mafia site.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Who is lulz? I ask because possible troll?
> 
> No offense lulz if you are not.
> 
> Just making sure it doesn't hurt the game is all.



If Lulz is Ika, which is probable, he's all right as far as right wingers go. 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> Just invited eight familiar players from the main site.
> 
> Could seriously change the dynamics of USMB's meta this game.



Wake!   I'll probably spend a good deal of time looking up their terminology...some of the words they use I can't even find under Mafia Scum lists...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Just invited eight familiar players from the main site.
> 
> Could seriously change the dynamics of USMB's meta this game.



Excellent!! I love the idea of these guys coming over.


----------



## ika

im stating that lulz is not me....

i have already stated my view on this game and how it is easily broken so i will not be participating


----------



## ika

if your doing a diffrent setup the maybe but this setup is too easily beaten by a simple thing


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just invited eight familiar players from the main site.
> 
> Could seriously change the dynamics of USMB's meta this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake!   I'll probably spend a good deal of time looking up their terminology...some of the words they use I can't even find under Mafia Scum lists...
Click to expand...


Category Glossary - MafiaWiki

Commonly Used Abbreviations - MafiaWiki


----------



## tso!

signing up yo


----------



## tn5421

I'm taking a bit of a break from mafia in general to clear my head.

Sorry but I won't be joining this one.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just invited eight familiar players from the main site.
> 
> Could seriously change the dynamics of USMB's meta this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake!   I'll probably spend a good deal of time looking up their terminology...some of the words they use I can't even find under Mafia Scum lists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Category Glossary - MafiaWiki
> 
> Commonly Used Abbreviations - MafiaWiki
Click to expand...

Yeah, I already have that one...SR used a term (having to do with prison) and I couldn't find it anywhere...she explained it though, so if I see it again, I'll know what it is, but it's frustrating when I look them up and can't find them and don't know what they mean.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

lulz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is lulz? I ask because possible troll?
> 
> No offense lulz if you are not.
> 
> Just making sure it doesn't hurt the game is all.
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
Click to expand...


Do you say anything other than 'lulz'?


----------



## Wolfsister77

lulz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is lulz? I ask because possible troll?
> 
> No offense lulz if you are not.
> 
> Just making sure it doesn't hurt the game is all.
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
Click to expand...


You annoy me already.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just invited eight familiar players from the main site.
> 
> Could seriously change the dynamics of USMB's meta this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake!   I'll probably spend a good deal of time looking up their terminology...some of the words they use I can't even find under Mafia Scum lists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Category Glossary - MafiaWiki
> 
> Commonly Used Abbreviations - MafiaWiki
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I already have that one...SR used a term (having to do with prison) and I couldn't find it anywhere...she explained it though, so if I see it again, I'll know what it is, but it's frustrating when I look them up and can't find them and don't know what they mean.
Click to expand...


Prisoner's dilemma, I just googled and hit the wiki.


----------



## House

lulz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is lulz? I ask because possible troll?
> 
> No offense lulz if you are not.
> 
> Just making sure it doesn't hurt the game is all.
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
Click to expand...

roflmao


----------



## Mertex

Yep, but I couldn't see how it applied to whoever she was directing it to.


----------



## Grandma

ika said:


> if your doing a diffrent setup the maybe but this setup is too easily beaten by a simple thing



Ika, the players over here wouldn't find that "simple thing" if you ran over them with a bread truck.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your doing a diffrent setup the maybe but this setup is too easily beaten by a simple thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ika, the players over here wouldn't find that "simple thing" if you ran over them with a bread truck.
Click to expand...

Depends.

Is that simple thing 4 syllables where every other word rhymes (mcgg)?

If so... nah, we'll never figure it out.


----------



## ika

Grandma said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your doing a diffrent setup the maybe but this setup is too easily beaten by a simple thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ika, the players over here wouldn't find that "simple thing" if you ran over them with a bread truck.
Click to expand...


you understand i dont care either? im not saying it b/c i want to see if anyone whos not a seasoned playwe will figure it out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I already saw the thread at the main site where you brought it up and it sounds like there will be seasoned players here so if there is something that would make this too easily beatable, Wake should probably modify it if possible.


----------



## ika

lulz said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your doing a diffrent setup the maybe but this setup is too easily beaten by a simple thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ika, the players over here wouldn't find that "simple thing" if you ran over them with a bread truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you understand i dont care either? im not saying it b/c i want to see if anyone whos not a seasoned playwe will figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should play for the lulz
Click to expand...


should but wont, seeing how you are acting i rather not.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, I already saw the thread at the main site where you brought it up and it sounds like there will be seasoned players here so if there is something that would make this too easily beatable, Wake should probably modify it if possible.



^that

the one thing i have delema with the game is that the moment king gets lynched its gg.

im a mechanic breaker, if i can use a games mechanic and break a setup like that i will. its not that fun for me in this setup b/c the way of breaking it is so simple


----------



## ScarletRage

Ika the game isn't broken. The idea if every town claimed king would be fine. So would the guards. Thus no info is gained. Go ahead and try to break it.

Btw, I was teaching the group about gambiting.


----------



## ika

ill message you on skype titus, the game is broken by abusing one simple thing.

as for gambiting, ill prob do my ownsetup here or if theres a real hosting one (like an open or something_ then i will play and show true gambits


----------



## Josh_B

K. I'll play to see what's up with you USMB peoples.


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> K. I'll play to see what's up with you USMB peoples.




Hello, Josh_B.....nice to have you.


----------



## House

Josh_B said:


> K. I'll play to see what's up with you USMB peoples.



Kthxbye.


----------



## Josh_B

House said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> K. I'll play to see what's up with you USMB peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kthxbye.
Click to expand...

uh, NO! That dude stole my avatar before I started playing on Mafiascum.- I'm josh_b I'm very generic like that. 
However, because of kthxbye being an avatar thief, I've upgraded my mafiascum avatar to the Silverhawks logo. I've thought about switching back now that kthx and I are no longer in the same game, but I like the uniqueness of the new avatar.


----------



## Josh_B

Mertex said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> K. I'll play to see what's up with you USMB peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Josh_B.....nice to have you.
Click to expand...


thx


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> K. I'll play to see what's up with you USMB peoples.


Hi.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> K. I'll play to see what's up with you USMB peoples.



Welcome, I've seen you over at the other site. Good to see you here. Enjoy!!


----------



## Shaitra

Josh_B said:


> K. I'll play to see what's up with you USMB peoples.


Hi!  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wake

Alright.

I'm going to get this game started today.

Thanks for being patient, everybody.


----------



## Wake

*House
Mertex
TheOldSchool
Wolfsister77
Avatar4321
AyeCantSeeYou
FA_Q2
ScarletRage
MeBell60
Shaitra
RosieS
tso!
Josh_B*


----------



## House

I actually prefer multi-ball.


----------



## ScarletRage

I think for newbies multiball palace is not good.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> I think for newbies multiball palace is not good.



Justify this statement or I will vote you for posting just to contradict me.

FoS: ScarletRage.


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Wake 

You have SR listed twice and don't have lulz.

I don't know about lulz personally but am always willing to give everyone a chance so, let's see.


----------



## Wake

I'm thinking this Setup:

*Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Loyal Guard
Loyal Guard
Loyal Guard
Ruler/King
Serial Killer/Usurper* (Like another Ruler but with no Guards)

That, or this:

*Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Loyal Guard
Loyal Guard
Loyal Guard
Ruler/King
*
A more riveting challenge would be to minus a Rebel and add in a fourth Guard, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmm, the second seems favored toward the Rebels. You would almost need another guard.

The first would be interesting. Would we have to kill the SK as well as the ruler then and would the SK get to kill people?


----------



## Wake

Alright. Apparently we're at 13. I don't get the feeling Lulz is serious. I'm thinking we're good to go at 13 for now. If Sameech/Grandma/Cafe/Gath want to join in, that'd be great. SPots are still open. 

Since we're currently at 13, I think we should just run the basic Setup for now.


----------



## Wake

The SK wouldn't be able to kill. The Rebels would have to suss it out, too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Would the extra 2 be rebels then? I'm guessing yes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> The SK wouldn't be able to kill. The Rebels would have to suss it out, too.



I kind of like this idea actually. I think it would be fun.


----------



## Wake

At 13, this is my plan:

*Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Rebel
Loyal Guard
Loyal Guard
Loyal Guard
Ruler/King*

If just one more player come in to play, we'll add in a *Usurper* (SK).


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Let's get to lynching!!!


----------



## House

Wake said:


> At 13, this is my plan:
> 
> *Rebel
> Rebel
> Rebel
> Rebel
> Rebel
> Rebel
> Rebel
> Rebel
> Rebel
> Loyal Guard
> Loyal Guard
> Loyal Guard
> Ruler/King*
> 
> If just one more player come in to play, we'll add in a *Usurper* (SK).



How about giving the Usurper a kill night ability that fails against anybody but the king?

Decreased risk for the rebels, but what's a killer without a weapon?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> How about giving the Usurper a kill night ability that fails against anybody but the king?
> 
> Decreased risk for the rebels, but what's a killer without a weapon?



Too much power in the SK's hands this way. And there is no night. The noose is a weapon isn't it? You just have to get others to go along.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about giving the Usurper a kill night ability that fails against anybody but the king?
> 
> Decreased risk for the rebels, but what's a killer without a weapon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much power in the SK's hands this way. And there is no night. The noose is a weapon isn't it? You just have to get others to go along.
Click to expand...


No point for the role, then.  You could call it "Inhumane Dog Catcher" and it'd have the same effect.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> Alright. Apparently we're at 13. I don't get the feeling Lulz is serious. I'm thinking we're good to go at 13 for now. If Sameech/Grandma/Cafe/Gath want to join in, that'd be great. SPots are still open.
> 
> Since we're currently at 13, I think we should just run the basic Setup for now.




I thought lulz said he wanted to play.  ika was the one that said he didn't want to play....or did lulz change his mind?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about giving the Usurper a kill night ability that fails against anybody but the king?
> 
> Decreased risk for the rebels, but what's a killer without a weapon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much power in the SK's hands this way. And there is no night. The noose is a weapon isn't it? You just have to get others to go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point for the role, then.  You could call it "Inhumane Dog Catcher" and it'd have the same effect.
Click to expand...


It would make the game a lot more challenging because the usurper would also have to be killed for the rebels to win. The point to the role is the the same as any other SK. To stay alive and get everyone else lynched. The only difference between the SK and the ruler is the ruler also wants the guards alive. It's multiball with no night phase so no one kills. It makes total sense to me but no one ever said I was normal or thought like a normal person so it is possible I'm missing something here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. Apparently we're at 13. I don't get the feeling Lulz is serious. I'm thinking we're good to go at 13 for now. If Sameech/Grandma/Cafe/Gath want to join in, that'd be great. SPots are still open.
> 
> Since we're currently at 13, I think we should just run the basic Setup for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought lulz said he wanted to play.  ika was the one that said he didn't want to play....or did lulz change his mind?
Click to expand...


I think Wake didn't take lulz seriously because-troll.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about giving the Usurper a kill night ability that fails against anybody but the king?
> 
> Decreased risk for the rebels, but what's a killer without a weapon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much power in the SK's hands this way. And there is no night. The noose is a weapon isn't it? You just have to get others to go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point for the role, then.  You could call it "Inhumane Dog Catcher" and it'd have the same effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would make the game a lot more challenging because the usurper would also have to be killed for the rebels to win. The point to the role is the the same as any other SK. To stay alive and get everyone else lynched. The only difference between the SK and the ruler is the ruler also wants the guards alive. It's multiball with no night phase so no one kills. It makes total sense to me but no one ever said I was normal or thought like a normal person so it is possible I'm missing something here.
Click to expand...


What would Ted Bundy's title be without his ability to kill?  Political Campaigner.  He'd have probably fit right in here at USMB, for that matter.

Jeffrey Dahmer?  Phlebotomist.
John Wayne Gacy?  Clown!


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about giving the Usurper a kill night ability that fails against anybody but the king?
> 
> Decreased risk for the rebels, but what's a killer without a weapon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much power in the SK's hands this way. And there is no night. The noose is a weapon isn't it? You just have to get others to go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point for the role, then.  You could call it "Inhumane Dog Catcher" and it'd have the same effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would make the game a lot more challenging because the usurper would also have to be killed for the rebels to win. The point to the role is the the same as any other SK. To stay alive and get everyone else lynched. The only difference between the SK and the ruler is the ruler also wants the guards alive. It's multiball with no night phase so no one kills. It makes total sense to me but no one ever said I was normal or thought like a normal person so it is possible I'm missing something here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would Ted Bundy's title be without his ability to kill?  Political Campaigner.  He'd have probably fit right in here at USMB, for that matter.
> 
> Jeffrey Dahmer?  Phlebotomist.
> John Wayne Gacy?  Clown!
Click to expand...



Down, boy!

<throws House a raw piece of steak>

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

lulz


----------



## lulz

Wake said:


> *House
> Mertex
> TheOldSchool
> Wolfsister77
> Avatar4321
> AyeCantSeeYou
> FA_Q2
> ScarletRage
> MeBell60
> Shaitra
> RosieS
> tso!
> Josh_B*


You are missing lulz


----------



## lulz

lulz said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *House
> Mertex
> TheOldSchool
> Wolfsister77
> Avatar4321
> AyeCantSeeYou
> FA_Q2
> ScarletRage
> MeBell60
> Shaitra
> RosieS
> tso!
> Josh_B*
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing lulz
Click to expand...

I would add you shouldn't invite people and then say they're not welcome when the show up.  Expect my attitude on the main site to become bitter and hostile.


----------



## ika

lulz said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *House
> Mertex
> TheOldSchool
> Wolfsister77
> Avatar4321
> AyeCantSeeYou
> FA_Q2
> ScarletRage
> MeBell60
> Shaitra
> RosieS
> tso!
> Josh_B*
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing lulz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would add you shouldn't invite people and then say they're not welcome when the show up.  Expect my attitude on the main site to become bitter and hostile.
Click to expand...


well seeing how you seems to have had no intention of takign the game seriously. i think wake had fair judgement.

ill /in only if majority (51%) people want the sk in play. however expect me to break the game otherwise i will spectate/maybe see if wake wants me to do vote counts


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't know about anyone else but I'll play with a SK.


----------



## Wake

lulz said:


> I would add you shouldn't invite people and then say they're not welcome when the show up.  Expect my attitude on the main site to become bitter and hostile.



It would help if I knew who you were. By posting just "lulz" I take it as spamming and delete it all. Please give me your name on the main site and I'll add you into this game. I just hope you play seriously, or these folks will come gunning for ya.


----------



## Wake

ika said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *House
> Mertex
> TheOldSchool
> Wolfsister77
> Avatar4321
> AyeCantSeeYou
> FA_Q2
> ScarletRage
> MeBell60
> Shaitra
> RosieS
> tso!
> Josh_B*
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing lulz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would add you shouldn't invite people and then say they're not welcome when the show up.  Expect my attitude on the main site to become bitter and hostile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well seeing how you seems to have had no intention of takign the game seriously. i think wake had fair judgement.
> 
> ill /in only if majority (51%) people want the sk in play. however expect me to break the
> game otherwise i will spectate/maybe see if wake wants me to do vote counts
Click to expand...


We've never played with an SK here before. I think these guys might like that. If you /in, I'll add the role.


----------



## House

ika said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *House
> Mertex
> TheOldSchool
> Wolfsister77
> Avatar4321
> AyeCantSeeYou
> FA_Q2
> ScarletRage
> MeBell60
> Shaitra
> RosieS
> tso!
> Josh_B*
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing lulz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would add you shouldn't invite people and then say they're not welcome when the show up.  Expect my attitude on the main site to become bitter and hostile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well seeing how you seems to have had no intention of takign the game seriously. i think wake had fair judgement.
> 
> ill /in only if majority (51%) people want the sk in play. however expect me to break the game otherwise i will spectate/maybe see if wake wants me to do vote counts
Click to expand...


/ika


----------



## lulz

Nope.  This alt is going to be completely anonymous


----------



## Wake

So are you playing here or not, Lulz?


----------



## lulz

Wake said:


> So are you playing here or not, Lulz?


That's no longer up to me.  I'm not on the player list despite "in" for this game before registration closed.


----------



## Wake

Registration is still open.

Please confirm that you're in this game, please. I want to know that you'll take our game seriously.


----------



## ika

again my one big problem is that i knwo the easy way of "breaking it" as i would say.

agian depends if people want this to be a thing, i have ideas of my own to use as setups as well soi might go pm the mods for powers


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@lulz 

Please rejoin. I'm sure others would like you to do the same.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ika said:


> again my one big problem is that i knwo the easy way of "breaking it" as i would say.
> 
> agian depends if people want this to be a thing, i have ideas of my own to use as setups as well soi might go pm the mods for powers



ika, join in! I haven't played on the main site, just this one. The more, the merrier is what I say.

I understand that the game would end abruptly if we lynch the ruler. Is there something else that would break it?


----------



## lulz

/in
I have to work twice as hard as everyone else.  I'm sure this discrimination and prejudice is because of my religion.


----------



## ika

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> again my one big problem is that i knwo the easy way of "breaking it" as i would say.
> 
> agian depends if people want this to be a thing, i have ideas of my own to use as setups as well soi might go pm the mods for powers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika, join in! I haven't played on the main site, just this one. The more, the merrier is what I say.
> 
> I understand that the game would end abruptly if we lynch the ruler. Is there something else that would break it?
Click to expand...


yes there is, if we play i will link on what town should do.

but since you know me, who are you? give me 24 hrs to think it over and let ppl give imput


----------



## Wolfsister77

lulz-Welcome to the game

ika-I'd love to have you play but I don't want the game broken right away, I'd rather play it and try to figure it out

Still would love the SK role in it

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I'd like others to give input here of course, these are just my thoughts


----------



## Wake

If ika joins we'll have 15 and an SK.

We'd be thrilled to have you play.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> If ika joins we'll have 15 and an SK.
> 
> We'd be thrilled to have you play.



An honest to God SK or an Inhumane Dog Catcher?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ika said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika said:
> 
> 
> 
> again my one big problem is that i knwo the easy way of "breaking it" as i would say.
> 
> agian depends if people want this to be a thing, i have ideas of my own to use as setups as well soi might go pm the mods for powers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ika, join in! I haven't played on the main site, just this one. The more, the merrier is what I say.
> 
> I understand that the game would end abruptly if we lynch the ruler. Is there something else that would break it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes there is, if we play i will link on what town should do.
> 
> but since you know me, who are you? give me 24 hrs to think it over and let ppl give imput
Click to expand...



I don't know you. As I said above, I've only played here at USMB. I've thought about joining a game on the other site, but haven't yet.


----------



## Grandma

lulz said:


> /in
> I have to work twice as hard as everyone else.  I'm sure this discrimination and prejudice is because of my religion.



At USMB all religions are flamed equally. We have a forum specifically for discussion of religions, ... and then there's the Badlands. Enjoy!


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> /in
> I have to work twice as hard as everyone else.  I'm sure this discrimination and prejudice is because of my religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At USMB all religions are flamed equally. We have a forum specifically for discussion of religions, ... and then there's the Badlands. Enjoy!
Click to expand...


Don't forget The Flame Zone!


----------



## Mertex

lulz said:


> /in
> I have to work twice as hard as everyone else.  I'm sure this discrimination and prejudice is because of my religion.




Glad you decided to play.  It should be fun, even if we get killed right away.....


----------



## Josh_B

What's up with the thanks thing? I've never been thanked for posting before.


----------



## Mertex

Josh_B said:


> What's up with the thanks thing? I've never been thanked for posting before.




Well, we appreciate your post.........


----------



## Grandma

Josh_B said:


> What's up with the thanks thing? I've never been thanked for posting before.



It's a way of agreeing with you without having to make posts that say we agree with you.

Plus you get some sort of USMB brownie points for accumulating agrees and thanks. (There's some membership dissent over the current ratings system.)


----------



## lulz

Grandma said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the thanks thing? I've never been thanked for posting before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a way of agreeing with you without having to make posts that say we agree with you.
> 
> Plus you get some sort of USMB brownie points for accumulating agrees and thanks. (There's some membership dissent over the current ratings system.)
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> /in
> I have to work twice as hard as everyone else.  I'm sure this discrimination and prejudice is because of my religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you decided to play.  It should be fun, even if we get killed right away.....
Click to expand...

lulz...
after raising such a stink, something very important has come up far sooner than anticipated.  I'm going to have to "out" for this game.  Swear I wanted to play though but I can't.


----------



## Grandma

lulz said:


> lulz...
> after raising such a stink, something very important has come up far sooner than anticipated.  I'm going to have to "out" for this game.  Swear I wanted to play though but I can't.



I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it's something good.
There will be many more games here, please join one when you can!


----------



## Josh_B

well if it's for brownie points, expect me to be very clickety.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, there's ratings and trophy points and you can agree with a post, thank a post, or rate it as informative. 

So have fun with it. Also don't forget the smilies.


----------



## Wake

Waiting on ika. Will send him a PM at the main site soon.

I apologize for the wait, everyone.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, there's ratings and trophy points and you can agree with a post, thank a post, or rate it as informative.
> 
> So have fun with it. Also don't forget the smilies.


unless there is some sort of Captain Smilies award, I think I'll skip those. Although I'll try not to be shy on memes and links to my favorite youtube videos. speaking of favorite youtube videos. Good Mythical Morning.


----------



## ika

sigh, count me /in

only b/c it will make the sk a thing


----------



## FA_Q2

So when is this rodeo getting on?


----------



## Shaitra

Thanks ika!  This should be an interesting game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I think the SK being in there will make it somewhat better because I was just thinking this is somewhat rebel sided with the guards not knowing who the other guards are. Add in the extra players as rebels and yes, more opportunity for rebels to be lynched but still somewhat one-sided. I think the fact that the guards don't know each other is what makes it that way. I totally get no nights and no communication however. With the SK in there, it seems like a slightly better balance. But what do I know?

Edit-Also, please clarify the win condition of the guards if the ruler is lynched but the SK is still alive and one or more guards are still alive.


----------



## Avatar4321

finished driving for three days. I'm ready when you guys are. My posting may still be sporadic


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avi, how ya been?


----------



## ★Arden

This looks fun!  Can I /in?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Welcome Arden, It's up to Wake the moderator, but the game hasn't started yet so you probably can.


----------



## ★Arden

Okay thanks!


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avi, how ya been?


 
been busy


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, how ya been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been busy
Click to expand...


I figured that much!!! Are ya'll still on the road?


----------



## Wake

@★Arden Absolutely!

Alright then, LET'S GET STARTED!

*House
Mertex
TheOldSchool
Wolfsister77
Avatar4321
AyeCantSeeYou
FA_Q2
ScarletRage
MeBell60
Shaitra
RosieS
tso!
Josh_B
lulz
ika
★arden*

Posting game thread for game #6 now. Then randomizing and sending out role pms. Our games does include a Serial Killer. Our game is getting closer to starting.


----------



## Grandma

I'm going to enjoy reading along. I promise not to thank anyone's posts!


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Wake 

lulz dropped out so don't send a role to him, see earlier post in thread here


----------



## Wolfsister77

I sure wish you were playing with us Grandma.


----------



## Grandma

Thanks, Wolfsister. Better I sit this one out though.


----------



## Wake

Noted, Wolfie. Thanks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Any time you need a Secretary Wake, LOL.

And Grandma-next time unless you mod-then the time after that. Enjoy spectating.


----------



## Grandma

Will do, Wolfie. 

Good luck in the game!


----------



## Mertex

★Arden said:


> This looks fun!  Can I /in?




Hi Arden.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> I'm going to enjoy reading along. I promise not to thank anyone's posts!



You thanked me so much in Game 5 it was freaking me out because on some of the posts you thanked I was like 'WTF is she thinking thanking that one?"  LOL


----------



## ScarletRage

@Wake Are you sure the game includes an SK? THe only neutral I see is not evidently a killing role.


----------



## Grandma

I hand out thanks and agrees like candy.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> @Wake Are you sure the game includes an SK? THe only neutral I see is not evidently a killing role.



It's an Inhumane Dog Catcher role.


----------



## Wake

The SK doesn't kill in this game. It wins by helping Town kill the Ruler and Guards until the very end, when it eventually claims victory if not lynched.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ya'll need to read your PM's in your Inbox so we can get this game going!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> The SK doesn't kill in this game. It wins by helping Town kill the Ruler and Guards until the very end, when it eventually claims victory if not lynched.



So it's a nothing but a role that just has to stay alive to the end. LOL Looks like all us Rebels have another party pooper to take out in order to win. We need to get this party going so we can use that massive corridor as a slip & slide!


----------



## Shaitra

I've replied to my PM.  Hopefully we are ready to go soon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I've already confirmed. If you have mention it here, if I don't hear from you here, I'll @ those people later. How about that?

I already know myself, Shaitra, and Aye have.


----------



## House

I confirmed 7 minutes after Wake sent mine.


----------



## Avatar4321

I confirmed last night


----------



## Wake

We need ONE MORE confirmation.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> We need ONE MORE confirmation.



Shame on you for not updating the thread, I've been _wondering_ why only 7 people have confirmed during all this time.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> We need ONE MORE confirmation.



Who are the holdouts? We'll be sure and lynch them first!


----------



## Avatar4321

who hasn't confirmed?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yep, That's kind of why I wanted people to say here if they've confirmed to Wake or not right here so I don't tag someone who has already done so because it is likely I will tag anyone this evening who has not said here they have confirmed. I will even do it in the game if I have to to anyone who hasn't said anything after it starts and gets going. 

I'm an annoying pest like that but I'd rather be somewhat less of one by not tagging anyone who has confirmed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

It's annoying as hell when people sign up to play and don't keep up with what's going on. They should have confirmed by now. 

Wolf, can we give you something like rabies, so you can bite the shit out of them?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> It's annoying as hell when people sign up to play and don't keep up with what's going on. They should have confirmed by now.
> 
> Wolf, can we give you something like rabies, so you can bite the shit out of them?



LOL- I don't think rabid wolf is a role this game but somebody totally has to make that for a future game. Just don't give it to me cuz it'll be too obvious.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's annoying as hell when people sign up to play and don't keep up with what's going on. They should have confirmed by now.
> 
> Wolf, can we give you something like rabies, so you can bite the shit out of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- I don't think rabid wolf is a role this game but somebody totally has to make that for a future game. Just don't give it to me cuz it'll be too obvious.
Click to expand...


That'd be a good one for a quick game around Halloween. Add in a werewolf and a few monsters, a ghost too. I might talk to Wake about that. 

@Wake 

If you want to really play in a game here, I'll mod one like I mentioned above.


----------



## FA_Q2

I have confirmed as well.  Hopefully we can get started


----------



## RosieS

I confirmed shortly after 11 p.m. last nite.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

Aye, I like your idea for a monster game for Halloween.  That would be fun.


----------



## Wake

I'll play in any game here.


----------



## Wake

Waiting on a confirmation.


----------



## Wolfsister77

When I find out who these 5 are..................................


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> Waiting on a confirmation.



Who are the hold-outs?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake send a remider with how to confirm please.


----------



## Wake

Game's starting.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I've already confirmed. If you have mention it here, if I don't hear from you here, I'll @ those people later. How about that?
> 
> I already know myself, Shaitra, and Aye have.



I have too, by PM.


----------

